# New Herp magazine



## Bushman (Jul 18, 2011)

There's a great new reptile magazine called 'Reptiles Australasia' coming out this week. 

It's a top quality journal featuring some of the best writers and photographers in the fields of herpetology and herpetoculture, making it a very welcome addition to the herp scene. 

It contains some of the best reptile photography I've ever seen. The articles are highly informative and very well written, making this new herp journal a great contribution to the herp scene both at home and abroad. 
So let's all get behind it and give it our support.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 18, 2011)

I have ordered mine, can't wait to get the first copy. The preview on their site looks awesome.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/reptiles-australasia-magazine-165866/

this is the thread in which colin explains a little bit why they dont want it mentioned...


----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2011)

does anyone know when it is getting released for those of us that have paid for a copy alrerady?

pm if someone in the know doesn't want to put the answer up here.

Cheers


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 18, 2011)

It went to print last week, and because it is printed on heavy stock, drying times are a bit longer than would otherwise be the case. However, all purchasers and subscribers will have theirs delivered or in the post this week.


----------



## zulu (Jul 18, 2011)

*re New*

Was easy to order,keen to check it out


----------



## herpingjournal (Jul 18, 2011)

as frustrating as it is, we urge everybody to observe the requests of the moderators. we would hate to see anyone banned from the site because they were supporting an aspect of the hobby which, for some inexplicable reason, is causing division.

the topic is freely discussed on other forum sites, which we cannot name, but if you wish to discuss the new magazine, you may have to search another location.

we are confident that the site owner does not have an issue with us, but rather has been placed in an uncomfortable position by political forces. we fully respect the site owner's rights in this matter.

hopefully the situation will change when deliveries start later this week, but if it doesn't, c'est la vie.

neil simpson


----------



## Colin (Jul 18, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/reptiles-australasia-magazine-165866/
> 
> this is the thread in which colin explains a little bit why they dont want it mentioned...



That was the situation last week, however admin and mods have been discussing this issue and it looks like we might see discussion on the magazine on here soon. This thread has jumped the gun and Im going to close it for now, but leave it up. It will be opened and the issue clarrified once we receive an official affirmitive reply from one of the admins as a courtesy to them, being one half of the owners of the site. So please bear with us. Thank you

But I will say this: 


> under no circumstances is there to be any questions, discussion, inference or reference to any private matter that may be going on behind the scenes between people associated with the magazine. Any member who posts anything along these lines will be infracted and may be banned outright at the discretion of admin/mods. The only posts acceptable are on the magazine, the magazine content, articles, pics etc Any reference to private matters concerning the magazine or the people associated with it will be infracted and the member may also be banned outright at our discretion. Be warned.



please read the above quote and stick to the rules please.. 

threads open again and discussion on the new Reptiles Australasia magazine welcomed. I've already seen the magazine and its sensational. It should be out today and tommorrow to people who ordered issue one or subscribed.


----------



## Bushman (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks very much for re-opening this thread Colin. 
Your request to keep discussion strictly off any personal matters will be totally respected.

Now let's talk about this great new reptile magazine!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 19, 2011)

I put down my subcription tonight! 
Very keen to see this magazine, is there any other Magazines/Journals that are familiar?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for opening it up. Can't wait to read my copy. Hopefully it's at home when I get home. It looks really great. Cheers Daniel


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2011)

the pre- production copy I have (may differ slightly to the printed copy Im not sure) has great articles by Rico Walder with tips on breeding green tree pythons, on the iguana trail by Stesha Pasachnik Ph.D. from Bay Isands Foundation, Iguana Research & Breeding Station Utila Honduras, Dave Northcott photo portfolio, 
Project Abronia: Protecting the Secret Alligator Lizards of Guatemala, Historical - Identity of Phyllurus milli Bory de Saint Vincent 1823 by Glen Shea, Women in Herpetoculture - Aimee Silla, Borneo - Island of headhunters and magnificent wildlife by Michael Cermak, Article on Taronga Zoo with biography on Peter Harlow and others by the editor Jamie Stuart and more.. and the picture quality is excellent. 

Neil should be picking up the printed copies tomorrow morning and will be hand delivering to some people and posting out the rest asap.

Be one of the first 1000 subscribers to Reptiles Australasia to win a place on a Philippines Herping Expedition. The prize is valued at over $10,000. Specifically, the expedition will be searching for, to photograph, *Varanus bitatawa* on Luzon, but will also search for *Hydrosaurus pustulatus *in its natural habitat. Field herping will predominantly be carried out in the *Sierra Madre Mountains in Aurora Province, Luzon, *however, the expedition will not be restricted to this location.


----------



## mummabear (Jul 19, 2011)

Unfortunately Colin, I believe the competition was due to be drawn yesterday. Well fortunate for someone but unfortunate for others that may have not been aware of the new magazine until now. I'm looking forward to finding out who won though. What a prize.


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2011)

So is it a brand new magazine, or has it just been introduced to Australia?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Brand new, first issue is being posted very shortly.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 19, 2011)

It's a brand new magazine.


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 19, 2011)

Will it be in newsagents or is it subscription only?


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 19, 2011)

sarah_m said:


> Will it be in newsagents or is it subscription only?



Subscription only, so don't hesitate and subscribe, you may the lucky 1000, there will be a rush once people see the real thing.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it's subscription only.


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2011)

Ordered


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 19, 2011)

So the first issue should arrive some time this week then? Sounds good


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> So the first issue should arrive some time this week then? Sounds good



yes sam.. I spoke to neil about two hours ago and he said he'll be picking up the printed copies tomorrow (wed) morning and will be hand delivering to some people and posting out the rest a.s.a.p. so they should be arriving very soon..


----------



## Schlumpe (Jul 19, 2011)

Must say the Photography on some of the stories is up there with the old National Geographic Magazines I used to read as a youngster. Awesome job to the people who put this magazine together.


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2011)

Schlumpe said:


> Must say the Photography on some of the stories is up there with the old National Geographic Magazines I used to read as a youngster. Awesome job to the people who put this magazine together.



I think issue 2 has a photographic spread from Tim Laman who is a National Geographic contributor & Wildlife Photo Journalist. 
google him and check out his photos


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep - Tim Laman is arguably one of the best wildlife photographers in the world, and he's writing for us as well as providing some of the most amazing photographic images you'll ever see... We're getting this issue out as quickly as we can - express post in most cases, so it's likely most subscribers/purchasers will have theirs before the weekend.

Jamie


----------



## herpingjournal (Jul 19, 2011)

*warning - do not open near a smoke alarm*


----------



## Bombie (Jul 19, 2011)

*magazine*

tried to go the website name mentioned aboce, but just said the website was coming soon! 
anyone know how i can subscribe?

cheers,
bruce


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 19, 2011)

Try this [ no links thanks]


----------



## D3pro (Jul 19, 2011)

herpingjournal said:


> *warning - do not open near a smoke alarm*



_Reptile Australasia: 1 in 3 issues will instantaneously combust upon opening._

Can't wait to get my copy!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there husbandry articles at all? From what I can make out it's lots of awesome photos, news on herp conservation and field trips from overseas. With a title of 'Reptiles Australasia' I expected it to be about Aussie or SE Asian herps, but there seems to be plenty of American herps there too? Jamie aren't you the editor for 'Scales and Tails' too? Just thoughts and questions out loud. Will buy the mag as I'm a big fan of wildlife photography


----------



## D3pro (Jul 19, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> Is there husbandry articles at all? From what I can make out it's lots of awesome photos, news on herp conservation and field trips from overseas. With a title of 'Reptiles Australasia' I expected it to be about Aussie or SE Asian herps, but there seems to be plenty of American herps there too? Jamie aren't you the editor for 'Scales and Tails' too? Just thoughts and questions out loud. Will buy the mag as I'm a big fan of wildlife photography



The first issue has an article on captive care of Green Tree Pythons


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 19, 2011)

And I am newbie to owning a GTP so will find that article very helpful. Can't wait for it to turn up


----------



## Tiliqua (Jul 19, 2011)

> The first issue has an article on captive care of Green Tree Pythons/QUOTE]
> Oh that's nice for a change.........
> 
> Looking forward to my issue arriving!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> > The first issue has an article on captive care of Green Tree Pythons/QUOTE]
> > Oh that's nice for a change.........
> >
> > Looking forward to my issue arriving!
> ...


----------



## D3pro (Jul 19, 2011)

[no links thanks] There is a preview on the site for the july issue. Check out the 3rd page. it gives you a glimpse of the GTP article


----------



## silverback (Jul 19, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Tiliqua said:
> 
> 
> > lmao, yeh, haven't seen an article on captive care of chondros yet......
> ...


----------



## Tiliqua (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah so i've heard, Just hope it offers much more than the two chondro books and the various other articles printed in the other magazines. I'll happily support a new Herping magazine, looks great.


----------



## mummabear (Jul 20, 2011)

Today is the only day i regret living in Far North Queensland. I believe the magazines have been put in the post today.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 20, 2011)

mummabear said:


> Today is the only day i regret living in Far North Queensland. I believe the magazines have been put in the post today.


That does suck. On a happier note I am getting my copy tonight  can't wait to read it.


----------



## herpingjournal (Jul 20, 2011)

all, including today's subscriptions, have now been posted.


----------



## D3pro (Jul 20, 2011)

Can't wait to get my Issue 1!


----------



## krefft (Jul 20, 2011)

......... Well, looks like I get to do the honors. I picked up a copy earlier today.
I subscribe to 8, reptile magazines, I think, from around the world, aimed at various levels of the hobby.

I did see the pdf for this one, but held off getting too excited till I had a copy in my hands. 
It is without a doubt the best reptile magazine produced. Ever. The quality, the content, the photo's, the layout are all just superb. It's hit the right blend of scientific and entertaining. 

It's going to be a hit worldwide. Congratulations to all involved. I feel proud that such a landmark publication has been produced here in Australia.....

It may sound a bit over the top, but just wait till you've seen it. Having said that, I've probably built it up too much. But probably not!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jul 20, 2011)

So is this the replacement of Reptiles Australia?


Will


----------



## Troy06 (Jul 20, 2011)

any one have the link i cant find there site


----------



## xJACKx (Jul 20, 2011)

how would i go about ordering one? could someone pm me how i would be able to?


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 20, 2011)

Kawasaki_Jack said:


> how would i go about ordering one? could someone pm me how i would be able to?



Look @ herpingjournal's sig...


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 20, 2011)

Neil just dropped off my copy of the mag. It is amazing, the way the whole mag is presented is fantastic. I can recommend this mag as must have for anyone that loves herps and photography. The article on GTP's is great. I am so happy with the mag. 
Neil well done to you and your team on publishing the best herp mag I have seen. 

Cheers Daniel


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice. So with the hand delivered copies, is this to specific people or areas?..


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 20, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Nice. So with the hand delivered copies, is this to specific people or areas?..


Not to sure but I am not complaining. But apparently everyone should get their copy soon as they were posted today.


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah I don't mind, I was just wondering as people said some would be hand delivered.

Look forward to getting my copy either way


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's worth the wait trust me.


----------



## Troy06 (Jul 20, 2011)

how can i get one cant find a link to it any where u are all talking about it how about puting up a link so we can all find it hey


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 20, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Yeah I don't mind, I was just wondering as people said some would be hand delivered.
> 
> Look forward to getting my copy either way



they probably live in the area where the magazine begins it launch


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 20, 2011)

Troy06 said:


> how can i get one cant find a link to it any where u are all talking about it how about puting up a link so we can all find it hey



Not sure if we are allowed to post a link due to site rules. However go back a page and look at herpingjournal's signature...


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 20, 2011)

Troy06 said:


> how can i get one cant find a link to it any where u are all talking about it how about puting up a link so we can all find it hey



How about not being lazy and Googling "REPTILES AUSTRALASIA MAGAZINE"? Is it too hard? Christ!!!!!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 20, 2011)

Those who had theirs hand-delivered by Neil today were just lucky enough to be close to where he was travelling this afternoon and evening, but all others were express posted today for overnight delivery to capital cities and suburbs tomorrow, country folk like me have to wait an extra day!

Thanks for the comments so far guys - it's been a long birthing process! We really do hope it strikes a different note with regard to reptile writings and special interest publications, the intention always will be to bring you the best of the best... I know many of you have seen heaps of GTP articles, but I can assure you this one is very special - Rico Walder knows his stuff, is one of the more technically savvy chondro breeders in the world, and supplied us with some gorgeous images as well.

Jamie


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Jamie, I'm very excited to read this. 
My only complaint! 
only 4 issues a year! 

Do you know how balanced the Journal will be between Australian Natives and over seas herps?


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 21, 2011)

That means I have to wait an extra day too, but its well worth the wait. Can't wait to see the Chondro story. I'm newbie to these guys so want to make sure I give "Sierra" the best.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 21, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> Thanks Jamie, I'm very excited to read this.
> My only complaint!
> only 4 issues a year!
> 
> Do you know how balanced the Journal will be between Australian Natives and over seas herps?



Ha - four issues p/a is the proposal at this point in time, but I guess we'll see how we go in the magazine marketplace in the next twelve months... I wouldn't discount any possibilities at this early stage . As far as balance between Oz material and international stuff goes, we are aiming at a worldwide readership, so each issue will be a mix of local and overseas material, and will vary from issue to issue. I think one of the aims of "Reptiles Australasia" is to give a context to reptiles in the overall wildlife scene, so although our primary interest is in reptiles, you will be seeing much more than a close focus on the animals themselves. The conservation efforts of many tireless men and women, the contributions of fantastic photographic material, beautifully illustrated articles such as Michael Cermak's Borneo story in Issue 1, all add context to our interest in reptiles. I think that exposing Australians to some of the things which are happening overseas is important in preventing us from becoming too inward looking, which I think we, as a very isolated nation, tend to be.

So... we aim to please as many readers as possible. Not just pet keepers, but a whole range of readers with broad interests in herpetology and the environment in which our reptiles live - I believe that if we seriously broaden the knowledge of the pet reptile keeping community, and give context (there's that word again) to reptiles in the world at large, the spinoff will not only benefit our captive reptiles, but, damaging environmental matters will be much better understood, and the people working with reptiles in the field will be better supported by the keeping community.

Jamie


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 21, 2011)

Whilst Aussie herpetology is being widely disseminated world wide through publications in scientific journals, our herpetoculture has not received such exposure in the past. This magazine will bring our own herpetoculture onto the global scene. With our reptilian resources in this country, we don't need to follow "everything American" and being seen as beginners playing in the shadow of the US breeders. In this magazine, we can showcase our own innovations and success as well as learn from others in other countries.
This magazine is more important to us than many realise - it represents a step outside the square.

M


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 21, 2011)

Michael I loved the article on Borneo. The photos were amazing as was the rest of the article.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 21, 2011)

i just bought a subscription i wish i had noticed earlier that its 70 odd pages i would have signed up weeks ago.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Sarah, actually the first issue is 88 pages from memory, and it with the amount of material we have on hand, it looks as though we may regularly exceed the nominal 72 pages we planned on doing to begin with. One constraint with more pages, especially when printing on heavy stock, is the cost of postage, which increases with any weight increase.

Jamie


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2011)

If I bought Issue 1 last Tuesday (19/7) when can I expect to receive it in the mail? _probably sometime this week or monday maybe_


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 21, 2011)

Great mag guys! defiantly killed my productive day today at work! 

The photos are spectacular!

I also enjoyed the article on borneo michael as im planning a trip there next year.


----------



## anna.jc (Jul 21, 2011)

thank you for letting us know i just ordered it!


----------



## smigga (Jul 21, 2011)

If i place a subscription today/tomorrow would i still get the first issue?


----------



## Morgwynn (Jul 21, 2011)

My copy arrived today, and it's beautiful. There's some truly stunning photos.


----------



## mummabear (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes smigga you will.


----------



## herpingjournal (Jul 21, 2011)

issue 2 also has an article on borneo, and for anyone planning a trip there, there are plenty of quality herping books specifically on the region available





Jason.R said:


> Great mag guys! defiantly killed my productive day today at work!
> 
> The photos are spectacular!
> 
> I also enjoyed the article on borneo michael as im planning a trip there next year.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 21, 2011)

So, who elses mag got left outside in the rain and got wet!!! Not happy


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 21, 2011)

Bunnings sells large letter boxes ......... I got one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

God i hate living out here in the woods!
im always last to receive things


----------



## jeffspythons (Jul 21, 2011)

Postie just dropped mine off today. I didn't think anything would ever beat my Divorce Papers as a good read but I was wrong. This is a wonderful magazine and really broadens the Herp Horizon for me.

Great work Neil and Jamie and the rest of the crew. I guess my week-end is stuffed now. Don't care if it rains all week-end.

Thank you

Jeff


----------



## mummabear (Jul 21, 2011)

Dear Farma, 
You won't be the last. Michael and I have to wait until Monday because of Cairns's all important show public holiday. What a croc. I even went into the post office and offered to sort the post items so i could find it.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 22, 2011)

phoebe said:


> So, who elses mag got left outside in the rain and got wet!!! Not happy



Hi Phoebe, I'm sure that if Neil has seen your post, another copy, in plastic, will be headed your way as I type this. If not already taken care of, it will be today.

Jamie


----------



## Snakester (Jul 22, 2011)

Arrived yesterday. Stupid mail lady though had the same problem as phoebe. Left in front of the heater over night for our reading pleasure today ;o). Great job guys!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 22, 2011)

Where's mine  Hopefully today.


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 22, 2011)

Received mine yesterday, post man was kind enough to actually deliver it to the door, so I was lucky there.

Had a read of it last night when I got home and it was *fantastic*. Especially the GTP & Borneo articles (great job Michael and Rico); and the pictures as already mentioned, were second to none.

Kudos to Neil, Jamie and the crew for a job very well done. It was a great read, and I couldn't put it down once I picked it up; I look forward to the next issue!


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2011)

Just got it today, I haven't read it yet but it looks very professional, well done guys.


----------



## Kurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Fantastic magazine 10/10.


----------



## dottyback (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine just arrived in the mail, speedy delivery I paid via PayPal on Monday and received it 4 days later.. Some type of tax invoice would have been nice
for those that can claim it as business expenditure.. 9.5/10


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well it gets an 11/10. Haha spinaltap it goes to eleven, one louder. Awesome mag.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 22, 2011)

this sucks mine still coming but i guess i did pay a bit late  im going to check the letter box again...


----------



## mattG (Jul 22, 2011)

just got mine, looks good.


----------



## D3pro (Jul 22, 2011)

just got mine too... read 2 of the articles already... some interesting thought were put down on the GTP article, one of which was about misting. Photographs were jaw dropping.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 22, 2011)

D3pro said:


> just got mine too... read 2 of the articles already... some interesting thought were put down on the GTP article, one of which was about misting. Photographs were jaw dropping.



Yer it was a great article on the GTP, yer the comments on misting seemed interesting. I will say D3 its also a great website you put together.


----------



## D3pro (Jul 22, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yer it was a great article on the GTP, yer the comments on misting seemed interesting. I will say D3 its also a great website you put together.


Thanks for that! I am very happy to be a part of the magazine.


----------



## Pinoy (Jul 22, 2011)

I got mine today but I'm not happy 

A combination of crap weather, stupid posties that can't put things in a mailbox properly and a paper envelope, mean my first issue of an awesome looking magazine is now ruined :cry:

For future, is it possible to get them delivered in the plastic express envelopes?


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> A combination of crap weather, stupid posties that can't put things in a mailbox properly and a paper envelope, mean my first issue of an awesome looking magazine is now ruined



Depending on your attitude, there are two options:
1/ A letter of complaint to the Postmaster General, Australia Post
2/ Knock the lazy postie off his bike next time he drives past

Hard to say which will be more effective.

Don't loose your cool and sense of humor. I am sure Neil will replace your ruined mag.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Bugger, Pinoy I must admit this is a concern of mine and why I hate getting stuff in the post. Hopefully good wheather next week for mine.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 22, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I got mine today but I'm not happy
> 
> A combination of crap weather, stupid posties that can't put things in a mailbox properly and a paper envelope, mean my first issue of an awesome looking magazine is now ruined :cry:
> 
> For future, is it possible to get them delivered in the plastic express envelopes?



Mine too, and I sent 2 emails asking for it to be sent to my po box and got no response at all, but I figure that seeing everyone was busy making sure it got out the door Ill let it slide this time!     

Cant wait to get to my in laws and pick it up!!!


----------



## Pinoy (Jul 22, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Depending on your attitude, there are two options:
> 1/ A letter of complaint to the Postmaster General, Australia Post
> 2/ Knock the lazy postie off his bike next time he drives past
> 
> ...



We have already complained to our local post office about the problem as it has happened a few times and it is also a risk as there are kids in our street that like to pinch our mail. 
We've even put a lil sign on our mailbox that says, "Please put the mail, inside the mailbox properly." 

I think I may have to push him off his bike lol. 

Also, Neil has already kindly offered to replace the mag


----------



## Snowman (Jul 22, 2011)

Got mine today...
Ruined in the rain too.... 1st edition is probably the only one you dont want ruined... Oh well, such is life. 

*A note to the editors if they read this forum.* I would have happily paid an extra $1 to have it placed in a plastic bag, even a 15 cent freezer bag would have saved my copy.

I've curently got my copy sitting on a tile above a heat cord waiting for it to dry out. It's already starting to wrinkle.


----------



## Foxthor (Jul 22, 2011)

Im thinking that my copy will have the same fate... either the water or the snails or a combination of both.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 22, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Bunnings sells large letter boxes ......... I got one.



Ha yes, might have to look into that!



Pythoninfinite said:


> Hi Phoebe, I'm sure that if Neil has seen your post, another copy, in plastic, will be headed your way as I type this. If not already taken care of, it will be today.
> 
> Jamie



I got a PM off him today about it


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

phoebe said:


> Ha yes, might have to look into that!



Then you have to educate your postie how to use it.  Option 2/ never fails.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 22, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Bunnings sells large letter boxes ......... I got one.


 


Waterrat said:


> Then you have to educate your postie how to use it.  Option 2/ never fails.



Option 2/ is an excellent idea! And then I'll shove an instructional diagram in his face!


----------



## Dougs (Jul 22, 2011)

*New Mag*

We recieved it today.May cop some flack over this but just some honest feed back.
The cover looks great,a couple of good articles,photography is great,but with about 20% of the mag wasted with non Herp Photographs and advertising i don't see how it is worth the cover price or even the reduced subscription price,once again looks great but not the dedicated herp magazine that was expected.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, subscribe to the next best herp magazine. Which one?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 22, 2011)

Dougs said:


> We recieved it today.May cop some flack over this but just some honest feed back.
> The cover looks great,a couple of good articles,photography is great,but with about 20% of the mag wasted with non Herp Photographs and advertising i don't see how it is worth the cover price or even the reduced subscription price,once again looks great but not the dedicated herp magazine that was expected.



What was wrong with the non herp photos? I thought they were amazing. It was a showcase of David Northcroft. Every magazine need advertising to help pay for the production of the magazine.


----------



## Dougs (Jul 22, 2011)

Waterrat,we just did and we were diappointed.
abnrmal,as i said the photo's were great,but for such an expensive magazine we would have expected it to be full of Herp pics,looks more like National Geo rather than a Herp Journal.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 22, 2011)

Dougs said:


> Waterrat,we just did and we were diappointed.
> abnrmal,as i said the photo's were great,but for such an expensive magazine we would have expected it to be full of Herp pics,looks more like National Geo rather than a Herp Journal.



Ever picked up an american herp magazine? Seems like the whole thing is advertising. Though I'm yet to look through this magazine, it appeared to be good value. I love the Herpetofauna Journals. Which don't have much in the way of pictures at all. Then there is the IRCF magazine which is just amazing with it's photography etc.... IRCF Membership - International Reptile Conservation Foundation


----------



## Dougs (Jul 22, 2011)

Snowman,yes i have and not impressed with them either,this is better quality,but for the $$$$$ paid in comparison for this we would have expected better.Herptofauna is a great publication which is full of information with minimal pics,which would have been fine or an even mix,aslong as it's herp related.


----------



## Toad (Jul 22, 2011)

I received mine today and I'm with 'Dougs' looks great with some great pics but am alittle disappointed 

Honestly If I wanted a magazine like an American Magazine I would buy one!


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 22, 2011)

I must admit the cover looks fantastic and opening to the GTP article was great.... then it honestly it did seem like looking through a "Nat Geo" as stated above.
Outstanding photographs non the less. I'm Not overly impressed with the magazine i don't think its lived up to the hype its been plugged over the past couple weeks either.
I look forward to seeing the next issue and hopefully with some 'constructive' criticism and some more good strong interesting articles the magazine might be a success and be around for a while..... good luck with it. smithy.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone who isn't happy with there copy send it to me. I was more then happy with my mag, and I will be happy with yours as well. I thought it was great.


----------



## herpingjournal (Jul 22, 2011)

we are happy to provide a full refund for those unhappy with the product, and you can keep the magazine that you are unhappy with (or you can give it to someone who likes it!).


----------



## Klaery (Jul 22, 2011)

People whinging it is like Nat geo.. Now I *have* to get me a subscription! 
I would love a photography/herp/nature style mag. This may be just the thing.


----------



## Toad (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL It just maybe, so very interested in seeing the next issue


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Finally got around to signing up, looking forward to it!


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 22, 2011)

I received my magazine today.... I have to say Shannon Plummer did a beautiful job of the cover photo.. outstanding.... makes for an impressive cover..... The mag has 
absolutely stunning photography in it.... I have to agree with a few of the above comments though that as stunning as ALL the photos are, the only reason I buy a reptile magazine is purely for REPTILE related topics, products and pics only.... I love to look at nature pics but am not interested in purchasing them..... Im hoping that the Reptile Australasia team are willing to take constructive criticism on board and refocus the mag back to what it was originally intended to be.... To target a larger section of the reptile world and 
bring 
forward some amazing, never before published articles on our amazing reptiles of the world..... You will only get out of your mag what your prepared to put into it... It feels to me 
that you didnt have enough great articles to fill it so it was topped up with non relevant photographs..... Fingers crossed your next edition will make up for this issues shortcomings.... I wish you well and hope that you get all that you deserve from your venture....


----------



## herpingjournal (Jul 22, 2011)

thankyou everybody for your comments. i think that if you liked the first issue, you will love future issues. if you were disappointed in the first issue, i am afraid your disappointment will probably continue.

as posted above, we are happy to refund monies paid to those who have been disappointed.

we will also replace all rain damaged copies.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

Deb64, Toad and all you others, who said it was to be purely / only / exclusively reptile magazine? Deb: " refocus the mag back to what it was originally intended to be.... " What does the sub-title say Deb? 
So, you say it's close to National Geographic ..... isn't the NG the best nature magazine of all? Constructive criticism?


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine arrived today  . I've only just got home from work, now I'm going to bed to do some reading. I think it looks fantastic, and why wouldn't it with my favourite friend being the editor. Well done Jamie, and the other people all involved.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 22, 2011)

Got mine today and well worth the wait.... I am very pleased it with, the pics are inspirational . I only ordered the first issue to "check it out", needless to say a subscription will now be coming RA's way from myself. I can't wait till the next issue.


----------



## Nik (Jul 22, 2011)

I love the mag, my entire family has been amazed by the photography and my 7 year old has been practicing his reading skills and then informing everyone we know of all the new facts he's learnt.

Sending new copies for the rain damaged ones is awesome, a great mag and wonderful service, I couldn't ask for more.

Thanks guys


----------



## Dougs (Jul 22, 2011)

Waterrat,yes NG is the best,and yes i saw the sub title of the mag,but the title is Reptiles Australasia and thats what we would have expected,not photo's of bats,lions etc regardless of how good they are,and they are good,and as i said before,would have expected much better from such an expensive quarterly publication when you consider NG gives 12 issues for close to the price of 2 here.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 22, 2011)

If the magazine is full of excellent photography, will they ever publish articles on how to get your herp/wildlife photos looking as good? I'd be keen on that!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 22, 2011)

Dougs said:


> Waterrat,yes NG is the best,and yes i saw the sub title of the mag,but the title is Reptiles Australasia and thats what we would have expected,not photo's of bats,lions etc regardless of how good they are,and they are good,and as i said before,would have expected much better from such an expensive quarterly publication when you consider NG gives 12 issues for close to the price of 2 here.


 
Mate the rest of use are quite happy to pay for such an excellent magazine. I actually liked all the other non herp photos. I can't wait to see what fantastic photos they have in the next issue. It only seems to be very few of you that don't like the magazine. Neil has very kindly offered to refund any money spent, of you didn't like it. Not many people would offer a refund.


----------



## silverback (Jul 23, 2011)

Dougs said:


> looks great but not the dedicated herp magazine that was expected.



why would you expect anything other than what was delivered? the sampler e-magazine on the web-site makes it abundantly clear that what was produced is what was offered. you are making it sound like somehow you have been deceived into buying something that was being portrayed as something else.

it never was promoted as a dedicated herp magazine with no ads and no other natural history content, so your expectations were misguided.

anyway, neil has offered your money back, which is a satisfaction guarantee no other magazine provides.

any constructive criticism will be assessed, but the format of the magazine will remain as presented in issue 1. we understand that the magazine is not for everyone, and we are glad that most people who have received it, have a completely different opinion to deb, doug, kris and anthony.

jan


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 23, 2011)

For all the people saying they didn't like the mag. What mag would you recommend that is better.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry if this question has already been answered, but is the magazine available from newsagents?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 23, 2011)

No only by subscription


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 23, 2011)

I support all REPTILE magazines that are produced in Australia.... I have every edition of the past magazine Reptiles Australia.... I have every issue of the Scales and Tails magazine and will continue to subscribe and I would have wholeheartedly supported this magazine too if it was delivering what we have come to expect from any brilliant Herp mag...... My only complaint (if you would like to call it that) is that there was way too much totally non herp related pics in there which could very easily have been replaced with so many more of our amazing reptiles... There are so many photography mags out there for people to buy, but at the moment Scales and Tales is the only 100% genuine REPTILE mag Australia has..... That's just my thoughts .....



abnrmal91 said:


> For all the people saying they didn't like the mag. What mag would you recommend that is better.



Btw..... I have not once said that I didn't like the magazine... I did state that I LOVED the reptile photography and articles.... All I did was give a personal opinion on the magazine as a whole...... Water rats outburst was totally non professional and unnecessary and is the type of childish reply that draws bad feedback to this forum...


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2011)

I've pointed out earlier that the magazine aims to increase the knowledge of, and broaden the focus of reptiles by giving them a CONTEXT that many of the other publications do not. One of the problems I see, as a very long-term reptile keeper, is that new keepers who buy their multi-generational captive-bred reptiles from breeders or pet shops have very little idea of biology or habitat or any of the many other things that make them so fascinating. They are in effect missing out on some of the most interesting attributes of the animals in their care.

RA will continue to produce a magazine which reflects the current format - and it's even conceivable that we may, (heaven forbid!), even have an article or two that don't have a mjor focus on reptiles or amphibians, if we believe it will add to the knowlege base of our readers, and help with our aim to put reptiles in CONTEXT with the rest of the natural world. 

I guess the old adage applies very well in a magazine context - "you can please SOME of the people SOME of the time, but not ALL of the people ALL of the time..." I think if we recognise that from the outset, we won't go too far wrong. As Neil has stated, if the first issue doesn't meet your expectations (and I wonder where those expectations have come from - we have not put out any info that could mislead anyone into believing that RA will be a narrow-focus publication), there is no compulsion to subscribe.

Even as a commercial decision, narrow focus = narrow readership, broad focus = broader readership.

Jamie


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I didn't mince my words, sorry if it offended you. I am much calmer this morning, so let me rephrase my "outburst". The magazine was not meant to be dedicated purely and solely to herpetology and to cover only reptile topics - no such statement was ever made. The sub-title reads "_Journal of Herpetology, Photography and Adventure_" and the web site clearly explains the intended contents.
Deb4's expectations were obviously different to the rest of the readers because he/she misunderstood what was clearly stated. We all have different expectations and we choose literature that fits our expectations. _Reptiles Australasia_ will not cover topics such as "how to look after my pet Bluetongue lizard" (I bloody hope not), so should the publishers expect complaints from all Bluetongue keepers?


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 23, 2011)

Neil no need to get your back up champ,as stated, i think it has excellent photographs with some eye catching articles as well. but hey,all good reptile magazines get good and bad feed back,its up to you as how you take them. either way who cares. 
Jamie i couldn't agree more about the new keepers not knowing about the biology or habitat or any of the many other things that make them so fascinating.
Almost a year ago, hearing what was supposed to be going into it i was excited and still am. I just think instead of some of the photographs maybe could have filled by even another article....or two. 
Scales and tails for months actively asked for what people wanted to see and what they didn't and changed things accordingly. This is why the mag is in almost its third year running and is doing so well! Hopefully Neil and his team are able to fill this magazine with quality articles and photography on time every issue,god knows everyone wants to see this magazine do its best and not go the way of other magazines in the past.

all the best, smithy.


----------



## FAY (Jul 23, 2011)

Surely, you have all been on this planet long enough to realise that no matter what is available for purchase that not 100% of people will think that it is the best thing that they have ever bought. That is just life. Everyone has different expectations. It is just NOT going to appeal to 100% of every reptile lover.No different from Herpetofauna.Just doesn't appeal to everyone out there. Doesn't mean that it isn't a top notch publication.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 23, 2011)

I like the magazine. I haven't read it all yet, but have read the GTP story and flicked through the rest. I think its great reading. While I supported Reptiles Australia, and still support Scales and Tails, both those magazines were very similar to each other featuring similar sounding stories. Always fantastic reading, but now we have another magazine with quite a different subject line which makes it that much more interesting. Now I can buy a magazine where even my photos are sometimes worthy of getting published, and a magazine that is more professional-orientated coming from ppl who dedicate their lives to our creatures. I love the stories of research people do on the wildlife as well as personal stories of keepers and their specialty. Now we have the best of both worlds. Well done. I love it.



> One of the problems I see, as a very long-term reptile keeper, is that new keepers who buy their multi-generational captive-bred reptiles from breeders or pet shops have very little idea of biology or habitat or any of the many other things that make them so fascinating. They are in effect missing out on some of the most interesting attributes of the animals in their care.



I agree with what Jamie has said here. I am only a 4yr old in the reptile-keeping world but biology and evolution were always my favourite subjects at school. I love reading, specially sitting out in the sun on less windy days. I have bought books on how to look after my snakes and I've bought books about the Natural biology of snakes. Very interesting reading, it really is. Gives you information on why a snake is long with no legs, how they became what they are, and with my small collection of different morelia pythons I am always looking for background history of where they have come from. I have just acquired a darwin python from a lovely man in QLD. The little python was bred by SXR and is het albino. Now I am looking into getting onto SXR to find out how my little guy is related to the original blondie that was wild caught in NT.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> Neil no need to get your back up champ,as stated, i think it has excellent photographs with some eye catching articles as well. but hey,all good reptile magazines get good and bad feed back,its up to you as how you take them. either way who cares.
> Jamie i couldn't agree more about the new keepers not knowing about the biology or habitat or any of the many other things that make them so fascinating.
> Almost a year ago, hearing what was supposed to be going into it i was excited and still am. I just think instead of some of the photographs maybe could have filled by even another article....or two.
> Scales and tails for months actively asked for what people wanted to see and what they didn't and changed things accordingly. This is why the mag is in almost its third year running and is doing so well! Hopefully Neil and his team are able to fill this magazine with quality articles and photography on time every issue,god knows everyone wants to see this magazine do its best and not go the way of other magazines in the past.
> ...



I won't be drawn into a debate about the merits of what Reptiles Australasia does vs the merits of what Scales & Tails does - I have been intimately involved with both, and see them as separate entities which will occupy different places in the market, but... S&T has, at different times, had articles on Wombats, Cassowaries, Dugongs and included photos of animals other than reptiles and amphibians (indeed, the current issue of each publication has a photo of a Tiger!) and this has not been seen (from any comments I observed) to detract from that publication. Neither should it - anything that adds to our collective body of knowledge, and our understanding of the world around us and the plight of particular species, is valid for inclusion in these and related publications.

We welcome all feedback, and, as far as suggesting that Neil may defensively have his "back up" is concerned, I can just say that we are so far totally delighted with the feedback we've received, both on the forums and from non-forum sources as well. Next week should be interesting though - we have sent nearly 1000 copies by express courier to various leading herpers in the USA and Europe - we keenly await their comments!

We already have a large inventory of superb material (enough for several future issues), and these will be put together at the appropriate time, and allow for the inclusion of articles which are current or "hot" at the time of publication. Change from the current format, with which we and most of our valued critics are extremely pleased with, is highly unlikely.

Jamie


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 23, 2011)

Its not a comparison as to which magazine has better merits that's for sure! It was an example of what to do with the constructive criticism the magazine has received instead of sitting here and pm'ing people with a rebuttal to it. which seemed to be,to me, the act of someone with their 'back up'. As i said, not that the photographs didn't relate to articles and werent good,i would of liked to of seen more herp related stuff, ie: another article or so on. 
I am by no means entering into a debate,just a herper with an opinion and an interest in what this magazine can offer. 
smithy


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 23, 2011)

I find it a little odd that everyone that is offering "constructive criticism" are all actually friend with eachother on APS. Seem odd to anyone else?


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 23, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> I find it a little odd that everyone that is offering "constructive criticism" are all actually friend with eachother on APS. Seem odd to anyone else?



Lol too funny...... Have you noticed that EVERYONE who is overpraising the mag beyond the normal (great job) are either tied up with the mag or personal friends of the mag owner .... Weird or what?????


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 23, 2011)

Slightly off the subject, I think we are missing on a good quality natural history magazine like _Nature Australia_ used to be. It's such a shame that the AM board of directors decided to close it down ....... not surprising though, academics and bureaucrats couldn't run a business to save their lives. 

_Reptiles Australasia_ is a huge step forward and I hope it will inspire someone to consider publishing _Nature Australasia_ - wouldn't that be great!


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 23, 2011)

I totally agree Michael.... That would be great


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 23, 2011)

abnrmal91 is that 'abnormal' to you? that i have 65friends on here..and wouldn't know most from a bar of soap. I've given my thoughts on how what i think may be more beneficial to the mag and readers alike. You have given nothing but some childish nonsense. as everyone else has said i hope the mag does well and is around for a while. id love to see more on biology taxonomy and genetics too, rather then some photos of mammal's but hey,that's me.
smithy


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2011)

It hasn't gone unnoticed abnrmal91, we just need to keep the comments focussed - there's no quicker way to get a thread closed than to be drawn into combat, and that ain't going to happen here.

"id love to see more on biology taxonomy and genetics too, rather then some photos of mammal's but hey,that's me."

My only comment on this has to be - Issue 1 only came out this week! We have heaps of what you're suggesting you want to see ready now for future issues... patience is a virtue! 

Jamie


----------



## viridis (Jul 23, 2011)

I have not seen the mag yet so I can not comment on the content or quality of it, however I did like the look of the preview I saw before I went overseas.

Although I still think Australia needs a dedicated 'reptile only' mag, if Reptiles Australasia' is of the same quality as National Geo, than I cannot see how it will not be a massive hit? Some people (including myself) thought that Scales & Tails went off track a bit with some of the recent editions however I really liked the latest S & T edition and now they have room to grow even better.

With two dedicated Reptile mags in production, I feel that we as readers have plenty of good reading ahead of us over the next few years.



It may not suit everyone's tastes, however for a hundred odd dollars a year, a wildlife mag with spectacular photographs and (hopefully) informative articles sounds great, I will subscribe to it.

Cheers,
Nick Stock


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 23, 2011)

I love the content. Need to get my full subscription now.


DONE!! Just wait to hear the hubby scream now...hahaha...


----------



## D3pro (Jul 23, 2011)

I think a small reduction in photos and an increase in articles (even just one more?) would be great. Overall, from an non biased point of view, the magazine has achieved what it set out to do, by providing articles in the 3 fields of herpetology, photography and adventure and therefore, it is up to a good start. Everything in this world can be improved (including peoples attitudes towards one another  ) and I think this magazine will do just that. Looking forward to the next issue.


----------



## zulu (Jul 23, 2011)

I like the picture of the Nile roussette fruit bat in flight by David Northcott,i dont know how he does it,couldnt see the string in the picture.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess you need to be rich to have the right equipment to take photos like that. I have shudder-burst or whatever its called on my little camera but movement never comes out crisp. My panasonic camera was good but I killed that in salt water  now I have a cheap but waterproof camera. Ok but never get pics like that.


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 23, 2011)

viridis said:


> Although I still think Australia needs a dedicated 'reptile only' mag, if Reptiles Australasia' is of the same quality as National Geo, than I cannot see how it will not be a massive hit?
> 
> With two dedicated Reptile mags in production, I feel that we as readers have plenty of good reading ahead of us over the next few years.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you Nick.. but im still left wanting to know... Is it supposed to be Australia's best REPTILE magazine... or Australia`s best National Geo??????
That is all I have been trying to find out..... I would love another REPTILE only magazine in Australia and I would fully support it by subscribing if that's what im going to be getting ..... Im just having trouble with all the mixed statements as to what the mag really is going to be about.... The thread is even called NEW HERP MAGAZINE?????? If its more of a general photographic magazine then I will continue to be happy with my current subscriptions and I will be here waiting to support the next new true HERP magazine that comes out..... We as public just have the right to know what is ahead before we can put our money behind a project by subscribing... Either way I believe it is a beautifully presented product and wish everyone involved all the best with it..... Regards Deb


----------



## zulu (Jul 23, 2011)

*re*



mysnakesau said:


> I guess you need to be rich to have the right equipment to take photos like that. I have shudder-burst or whatever its called on my little camera but movement never comes out crisp. My panasonic camera was good but I killed that in salt water  now I have a cheap but waterproof camera. Ok but never get pics like that.


 
Its priorities kathy,some people sacrifice everthing to get a house in MT Druitt and others put all their resources into proffessional camera equipment to further ambitions.
You can have a mix of the two,there is plenty of fruit bats in Mt Druitt !


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 23, 2011)

deb64 said:


> i totally agree with you nick.. But im still left wanting to know... Is it supposed to be australia's best reptile magazine... Or australia`s best national geo??????
> That is all i have been trying to find out..... I would love another reptile only magazine in australia and i would fully support it by subscribing if that's what im going to be getting ..... Im just having trouble with all the mixed statements as to what the mag really is going to be about.... The thread is even called new herp magazine?????? If its more of a general photographic magazine then i will continue to be happy with my current subscriptions and i will be here waiting to support the next new true herp magazine that comes out..... We as public just have the right to know what is ahead before we can put our money behind a project by subscribing... Either way i believe it is a beautifully presented product and wish everyone involved all the best with it..... Regards deb




the magazine is about *herpetology, photography and adventure*. What isn't clear about it?


----------



## Wally (Jul 23, 2011)

Gee, I'd better subscribe and see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2011)

"We as public just have the right to know what is ahead before we can put our money behind a project by subscribing"

Deb, you're devoting a lot of time to this for some reason... If we could we'd send you a full PDF of the next 4 issues so you can make an informed decision about where to spend your money. I suppose Cassowaries have scales (on their legs), and Dugongs have tails (flukes actually), so they fit the format of that particular magazine if you want to draw a VERY long bow... But Michael has pointed out to you what the front cover tells us the mag is about, the flip-page sampler on our website gives any interested person a good idea of what's in store for them. You know yourself it's a free world - if it's not up to scratch for you, if you feel we've misrepresented the magazine to you, you can have your money refunded in full, and you don't have to subscribe in the future.

You've made your point of view well known (several times) now... maybe you should take a break lol!

"Either way I believe it is a beautifully presented product and wish everyone involved all the best with it..... Regards Deb"

And we certainly wish you all the best, whatever magazine choices you make  

Jamie


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 23, 2011)

What magazine ever gives you a full issue BEFORE you decide whether its worth paying for. If you did that Jamie ppl will gladly plug the magazine but see how many would actually pay for it. And herpjournal has already mentioned refunding one's money if they weren't happy and keep the issue they have. What more can you ask for.

The only complaint I have is that every time I have picked up my magazine to read it today I have had to drop it to go and do stuff. Has not failed once today  tomorrow I might go hide somewhere where they can't find me.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 23, 2011)

Just took a look at the previews on the Reptiles Australasia website. It looks fantastic, as does the herp photography masterclass advertised on the site. Alas, I can't afford the latter but might look at getting a subscription for the former in a few months' time.


----------



## emmbo (Jul 23, 2011)

This magazine did show some excellent and very relevent photos... but I was not drawn into reading it at all and there honestly wasnt much to read apart from some small bio's... it was something i'd flick through and put back down, thinking what a shame. Many have opted to give some constructive critisism... which is usually more then welcome in industry's and other magazines... it's what create's bigger and better issues. Just picking up the sence that constructive critisism isn't being handeled to well here... and it's probably due to needing a little thicker skin and appreciation instead of a skilled bite back. Kudo's for even getting thus far, it's not the easiest of tasks to skillfully pull together a magazine and for the first issue people were probably expecting something more...


----------



## jack (Jul 23, 2011)

my two cents:
well done, an impressive first issue.

no one has mentioned it yet, but the editors message at the beginning is well worth reading twice and raises some points we should all be contemplating, and perhaps actively involving ourselves in.

looking forward to the next one (though can you please put it in plastic next time?)


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> "We as public just have the right to know what is ahead before we can put our money behind a project by subscribing"
> 
> 
> "Either way I believe it is a beautifully presented product and wish everyone involved all the best with it..... Regards Deb"
> ...



Who has devoted a lot of time to this thread?????? I said what I wanted to say in my first comment... I praised the magazine for its presentation and herp topics..... I wished you all well... The ONLY reason I have felt the need for further comments on the subject is to respond to the many (very defensive) posts from You, Neil, Michael and co ... I dont understand why you have all only chosen to highlight my thoughts on what I felt was lacking in the mag and have given zero acknowledgment on the many praises I have given it.... There are obviously some underlying stresses here and they are being taken out on the general public who were interested enough in your magazine to offer their personal views on it....
This is my last post on this topic as there is no more to add.... Regards Deb


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 23, 2011)

You, Neil, Michael & Co. I like that. Some underlying stress ..... hmmmm.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Jack, if yours got wet as it was delivered, please let us know and we'll replace it immediately. It's important that you're happy with our product - and yes - plastic bags is on the list of things to do for issue 2. We would like subscribers to regard the mag as sort of 'coffee table' quality - so it's important also that our investment in high-quality printing results in a top quality magazine in your letterbox.

And thanks for the editorial plug by the way - RA will be putting quite a bit of effort into the politics of reptile conservation and keeping if I keep my job as editor lol! We as reptile keepers are living in a bit of a fool's paradise at the moment - the animal rights movement is gathering strength, the various bureaucracies prefer the hammer approach rather than listening to experienced herp people... we all have the welfare of captive reptiles as a priority, but bureaucrats find the big stick easier to wield, even though it is clearly not successful in achieving welfare goals... We have huge problems looming, here and worldwide, which is where our worldwide distribution will pay dividends we hope. We will be drawing on the experiences of reptile keepers around the world to arm ourselves against misguided bureaucratic onslaughts.

Jamie


----------



## Dougs (Jul 23, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> I guess the old adage applies very well in a magazine context - "you can please SOME of the people SOME of the time, but not ALL of the people ALL of the time..." I think if we recognise that from the outset, we won't go too far wrong. As Neil has stated, if the first issue doesn't meet your expectations (and I wonder where those expectations have come from - we have not put out any info that could mislead anyone into believing that RA will be a narrow-focus publication), there is no compulsion to subscribe.
> 
> Even as a commercial decision, narrow focus = narrow readership, broad focus = broader readership.
> 
> Jamie





I would have thought that by making the magazine available only through subscription you would be narrowing focus= narrowing readership as you put it.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 23, 2011)

What a load of rubbish half of you come out with. 
Great magazine. 
It's not scales and tails or reptiles australia
Those two magazines were basically the same. 
This magazine is for people who don't really want the basic facts of husbandry (although S and T comes out with a good scientific article) but more specific info that you can't just google. 

Thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 23, 2011)

I really enjoyed the article about the alligator lizards. Its really sad to see and hear of habitats being destroyed by us. I don't know if the writer of that article visits this site but I wish them all the best to save these guys from extinction. I'd like to see follow up articles on such projects, especially to hear some good news that numbers are increasing rather than declining.


----------



## Wally (Jul 23, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> We as reptile keepers are living in a bit of a fool's paradise at the moment - the animal rights movement is gathering strength, the various bureaucracies prefer the hammer approach rather than listening to experienced herp people... we all have the welfare of captive reptiles as a priority, but bureaucrats find the big stick easier to wield, even though it is clearly not successful in achieving welfare goals... We have huge problems looming, here and worldwide, which is where our worldwide distribution will pay dividends we hope. We will be drawing on the experiences of reptile keepers around the world to arm ourselves against misguided bureaucratic onslaughts.



I couldn't agree more. Great to hear that this will be a focus and it has tipped me over the edge, so I've subscribed. I doubt it's possible to have a unifying medium in this hobby given we're such a divisive bunch, but an effort still needs to be made.


----------



## jack (Jul 23, 2011)

yes my issue is a bit crinkly because it got damp, but it will probably end up in the back of my lab for students to read (like my collection of the aforementioned Nature Australia) so i wasn't that fazed.
before you get a big editorial head jamie, did you pick up the author of the taronga article referred to Litoria castanea as "Yellow-spotted Bell Frog" and then in the next paragraph called it "Yellow-spotted Tree Frog"?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2011)

Not my writing matey... you'd better credit it to the writer. All I did was point out that we only have one issue out at this stage, so patience will be appreciated lol!
We tried to cram everything into the first issue, but clearly didn't succeed 

Ha Jack - all I did when I got my copy yesterday was look at the pics. The production of this first issue was disrupted for a number of reasons, and resulted in most of the articles being redone, so by the time it was ready to go to print, I was not seeing it very objectively at all! As Neil has said elsewhere - any mistakes will be blamed on me immediately, but I have broad shoulders and a thick skin from so many years exposure to herpers, so I apologise for the error which may have slipped by me lol!

Seriously, we'll send you another copy next week to replace the one which got wet.

Jamie

Facebook - a great place for secret strategy meetings...


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 23, 2011)

......


----------



## Toad (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Neil & Crew of many, I'm Very happy too take you up on a FULL refund of my yearly subscription I have paid for. Please let me know the process for this to occur 

Many thanks for your efforts


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Anthony, all you need to do is email your bank details (BSB, Acc No, and Acc Name) to [email protected], and it will be processed within the next few hours. 

Regards, Jamie


----------



## Toad (Jul 23, 2011)

Sweet, Thanks Jamie for your help.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2011)

You're more than welcome 

J


----------



## krefft (Jul 23, 2011)

Deb64 said:


> Lol too funny...... Have you noticed that EVERYONE who is overpraising the mag beyond the normal (great job) are either tied up with the mag or personal friends of the mag owner .... Weird or what?????



Hi Deb,
That's not true. I've spoken with the S&T team many more times than I have Neil and Co.
The fact is they have produced a fantastic publication.

I don't know who it's parents are, but it's a beautiful baby.... 

Yes, I think it's the best, but "best" is very subjective....If I was just starting out in the hobby, or much more advanced I may have a different view. I also get the other magazines that cater for both ends...I just think the quality and content is superb, especially for their first issue.

I've had a few PM's and text's wanting to know what other magazines are out there...The ones I get are
Herpetofauna
Reptiles USA
Herp Nation
Herpetological Review
Journal of Herpetology
Scales ans Tails
IRCF Reptiles and Amphibians 
Hawkesbury Herpetologist

I've also got all the back issues for 
Vivarium
Reptiles and Amphibians Magazine
Monitor
Reptiles Australia, and a stack of others, so I feel I'm able to spot a good one when I see it!

The fact is both the magazines produced here in Australia are world class and both deserve our support.


----------



## Toad (Jul 23, 2011)

Jamie, email sent with details.

Thanks


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 23, 2011)

krefft said:


> Hi Deb,
> That's not true. I've spoken with the S&T team many more times than I have Neil and Co.
> The fact is they have produced a fantastic publication.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that krefft. I will look into getting the other ones. I have all the reptile Australia mags and most of the scales & tails. So a couple more to add to my collection should be good.


----------



## silverback (Jul 24, 2011)

Toad said:


> I'm Very happy too take you up on a FULL refund of my yearly subscription I have paid for.



"FULL refund" - is there any other type?

you purchased 1 single issue and 1 year subscription. 2 x issue 1 were posted to you. we have already processed your refund of $94.95 to the nominated account and the receipt has been forwarded to you. as promised.

jan


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 24, 2011)

I am glad I read the GTP article before doing too much to the enclosure I have sitting, waiting for Sierra. It says to use brackets for holding your branches rather than screwing them in so you can remove the snake without having to disturb them from their perch. That sounds easier for me but I am not sure what brackets to get? I did go and have a look at Bunnings but being the blonde female I am, was overwhelmed at the rows of brackets and really have no idea what I need  . None of them looked like something that could securely hold a branch.

JAMIE I will have to give you some $$$ to get some for me  Then I'll know I've got the right ones


----------



## Importer (Jul 24, 2011)

I have just received my copy of the new Mag & IMO I think the Quality of the conent & format far exceeds anything I have seen in a long time.Well done to the people behind the Mag......


----------



## prettypython (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't wait for my mag, I hope their is more to it than just "pretty" picture of xbred reptiles like some of the other reptile mags out there.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 24, 2011)

Plastic angle bent to shape. Sounds easy enough, although even I could manage to stuff that up. Thank you Jamie


----------



## Snowman (Jul 24, 2011)

I've paid for a years subscription. Other than getting a soggy copy (which is generously being replaced) I think it's a good mag. I hope it gets put on zino eventually as I prefer my mags on the iPad. iPad | Zinio Digital Magazines and Books

There is only one mag available on there at present. Practical Reptile Keeper | June 2011 Back Issue for $3.9?| Zinio Digital Magazines


----------



## eipper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I would like to offer a few suggestions about the new magazine. None of this is personal.

Before opening the magazine I was stopped by the cover.....This magazine/journal is about Herpetology, Photography and Adeventure....so why is the cover image been blown up too large causing the pixels to soften? The smaller image on the right looks much better as it appears sharper than the large one. Secondly while it is a great composite image(sizing aside) it would of been good to tie the cover in with an article/paper on _Ctenophorus nuchalis_/agamids etc rather than a extended caption.

The contributors section made little sense in its arrangement and I could not see a contribution from bullock photos at all and couple were advertisers as opposed to contributors to the content.

The photos were of a high quality for the most part (except one section where they were below what most would call print worthy in a magazine that is meant to have extremely high quality photos). While on the photos I thought 26 pages of non Australasian Herps seemed a bit much....I would of thought at least a few images of Australian critters could of been fitted in....eg David Northcott's series of _Litoria aurea_?

Secondly, the lack of Australasian content, I would of thought that at least half the magazine could of been about Australasian issues. One main article of Green Pythons, a editorial, one on Taronga Zoo and a minor (which was a reprint anyway) on the designation of a neotype for _Underwoodisaurus milii_. This gave you a total of 23 pages, Out of Australasian content was also 23 pages, with 26 pages of o/s herps and others in the beautiful photos of David Northcott.

Thirdly there was a number of editorial/corrections required. 

That lack of consistancy of the references on pg 17 (year of publication).
The last caption on pg 22 does not match the image
Typo pg 65 (Photgraphy)
No captions at all for the photos in the Taronga Zoo article. (Incidently this is also the section with average photos) eg the Tuatara, Water Dragon and the bottom Syd Skyline pics are soft (pg 81).


For a journal that has claimed elsewhere it is the premier Australasian Herpetological journal I feel it falls well below the benchmark, Herpetofauna.

I hope that a few of these kinks can be worked out and I look forward to seeing the improvement that will comes with more subsequent issues.

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## silverback (Jul 25, 2011)

thankyou for your input scott,

we don't want to defend anything you have said, however i will explain a few things, so that before you purchase our magazine, you may be informed :





eipper said:


> it would of (sic) been good to tie the cover in with an article/paper on _Ctenophorus nuchalis_/agamids etc rather than a (sic) extended caption.
> 
> *quite unlike every other herp magazine, our cover will never reflect a contained article within that magazine. the articles are solicited independently to the cover shot.
> 
> ...




i hope this clears a few things up for you before you decide whether or not to subscribe.
thankyou again for your input,

jan


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for that input Scott. As this is Issue 1, there will inevitably be a few matters that need to be ironed out as we progress. I absolutely acknowledge the omission of photo captions in the Taronga article, and my failure to credit Steve Bullock as the provider of some of those images. The buck stops with me there! As far as Australasian content is concerned - I would have thought that Michael Cermak's article on Borneo is reasonably qualified to stand as a expose of Australasian herps...

As Jan has said, RA has never claimed to be the 'premier' Australian reptile magazine - that would be very presumptuous of us before we have anything like a reasonable circulation.

We have pointed out on numerous occasions that RA aims for a worldwide circulation - the Australian herp community is, in my opinion, generally parochial and inward-looking. This is a result of our geographic isolation and also an inbuilt conservatism born of bureaucratic pressure. Oz herps are NOT the only interesting creatures in the world, and from the interest shown so far, we have built a good formula to move ahead with.

Having said that, I do welcome your input.

Jamie


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 25, 2011)

Scott, you have an eye for detail, I must say. I usually just read and enjoy magazines unless asked to do a review, but that's me. Anyway, nothing personal, but you have to admit that Shannon Plummer is a talented professional photographer - that cover screams! We amateurs don't stand up to her knees. I reckon.
Always good to hear from you.

cheers
Michael


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 25, 2011)

My true HERPER works with this amazing magazine. Awesome reference to keep in the bookshelf to refer back to for different things. I still can't find anything bad to say about it and I've now read it from cover to cover.

I didn't even know there was a creature on the orchid until I saw the 2nd photo of it. That is just so amazing that creatures can blend in so well.


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2011)

Dougs said:


> We recieved it today.May cop some flack over this but just some honest feed back.
> The cover looks great,a couple of good articles,photography is great,but with about 20% of the mag wasted with non Herp Photographs and advertising i don't see how it is worth the cover price or even the reduced subscription price,once again looks great but not the dedicated herp magazine that was expected.


 


Dougs said:


> Waterrat,we just did and we were diappointed.
> abnrmal,as i said the photo's were great,but for such an expensive magazine we would have expected it to be full of Herp pics,looks more like National Geo rather than a Herp Journal.


 


Toad said:


> I received mine today and I'm with 'Dougs' looks great with some great pics but am alittle disappointed
> 
> Honestly If I wanted a magazine like an American Magazine I would buy one!



I agree. Having now read it I'm disappointed. Being relatively new to Herpetology I haven't read any other reptile magazines except Scales & Tails & I guess I was expecting a "classier" version of that (not that there's anything "unclassy" with Scales & Tails). I wasn't expecting photos of lions & american frogs... more Australian (or even Australasian only) content would have been good as that's what I'm interested in, not American or any other material. Anyway, as has been said you can't please everyone, thanks but I'll stick to Scales & Tails.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 25, 2011)

You're right Chris, not everyone will be pleased because they may not find in it what they're looking for. Why did you expect this mag to be a "classiest" version of anything, is beyond me. Each of those herp magazines is of different quality and different contents, each designed for different readership - why to compare them against each other? 
Do you think herpers in overseas countries would buy that mag if it had only Australian herp contents? I don't thing so. We often criticize the Americans for being too inward - lets not be the same.


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Why did you expect this mag to be a "classiest" version of anything, is beyond me. Each of those herp magazines is of different quality and different contents, each designed for different readership - why to compare them against each other?



Mate I'm not an idiot, what I expected something to be & your interpretation of that is irrelevant. I simply stated my opinion as is my right to do given I purchased the magazine... why is it that as soon as someone has voiced a 'constructive' opinion in this thread they've been shot down? How's the insecurity in some of you? Do you REALLY care what I think? Surely not.....



Waterrat said:


> Do you think herpers in overseas countries would buy that mag if it had only Australian herp contents? I don't thing so.



I don't care what the Americans or any other countries buy, again I reiterate, I was simply saying that I expected the magazine to be more Australian/Australasian aligned & reptile focused. 

The negativity to the constructive criticism in this thread is pretty sad guys.... IMO it pretty much confirms what others have said re the 'my mate runs the mag' theme. Glad I made the right decision....


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 25, 2011)

Settle down buddy. There was nothing constructive in your post, read it again.


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Settle down buddy. There was nothing constructive in your post, read it again.



There's been plenty of constructive feedback from 'both sides' in this thread... was me saying that I expected more "Australian aligned material" would be beneficial (or words to that effect) not 'constructive feedback'? As I said, LOL at the insecurity....


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 25, 2011)

I finally received my copy, just a few minutes ago, thanks Neil. We had a public holiday here last Friday, hence the delay. I won't rave on about the mag because sure enough someone would find a reason to question my intentions. I like it, and I hope the majority or subscribers like it too.


----------



## Wally (Jul 25, 2011)

Jamie,

Will those of us who've subscribed in the last few days receive a copy of issue 1, or will we have to wait for the next issue?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 25, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Jamie,
> 
> Will those of us who've subscribed in the last few days receive a copy of issue 1, or will we have to wait for the next issue?



Hi Wally, if you've subscribed in the last few days, you'll get the first issue sent to you (in a plastic bag lol!). 

Jamie


----------



## Wally (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks. A plastic bag will certainly be warranted in Melbourne at the moment!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 25, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Thanks. A plastic bag will certainly be warranted in Melbourne at the moment!



Everywhere it seems Wally! Something not to be overlooked again! It's disappointing that purchasers had their first copies wet during delivery - even in WA, where it NEVER rains anymore lol!

I think there was another post querying the replacement of a water damaged mag and subscribing as well? Can't find it now 

Jamie


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 25, 2011)

haha I should get mine this week and rain rain rain here in WA


----------



## Slateman (Jul 26, 2011)

*Warning

This fight between 2 magazines are going to far.*

Most of the posters here in this topic now are supporters of the Magazine owners, trying to damage the opposition.

Administration have enough of this and trying to remind you that our work here on APS can be used better in different fields like site improvement and development.

*This is the last and final warning.*

Any posts posted in any way to flame the situation, (posters who are doing this know what I mean) *Will be suspended.*


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 26, 2011)

I like the title Reptiles Australasia. I have a book of Richard Shine's and quite regularly throughout the book he is always suggesting how a lot of our reptiles are closely related to those of Asia because of the continental shelfs colliding. He called it like opening up a corridor for animals to move to and fro between Australia and Asia, and then got separated when the shelves drifted apart again. So then their reptiles have adapted to our land, and vise versa. Love his book. I wonder if that is how the GTPs and even the eclectus parrots have ended up in New Guinea. Are they our animals in their land? I've also read somewhere too, that our White-lipped python was once regarded Australian native even though we have none here. They ended up in Asian areas. I need to read up on that one again. Can't quite remember all the facts there but its always interesting looking for answers.


----------

